# ET question



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to purchase a new control by the end of the week. I was planning on going Hunter due to their solar sync attachment. However, it says ET/Rain/Freeze. Wind is not a factor. Does anyone have any experience with this or is there a different branch that calculates ET better? Or is the technology just not there yet?

Thank you in advance!


----------

